# CAT6 cable + electrical distance and crossing



## mlmarloth (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm busy planning a CAT6 installation. I have to ensure that electrical wires(from a central UPS) does not interfere with the network cables.

Now, what distance is allowed inbetween these cables, electrical and data?
If it runs in seperate conduit piping down a wall, chased into the bricks, is it still ok?
What about in a wallbox if just a piece of plastic seperates it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's fine. In truth, unless you run the Ethernet cable twisted around the power cable for a long distance, I can't imagine any issues. In separate conduit (assuming they're grounded), it'll be fine any spacing. You can also use shielded CAT6 and run it right alongside the power all the way with no issues: http://www.cablewholesale.com/specs/10x8-521th.htm


----------



## mlmarloth (Nov 9, 2007)

For cost reasons we want to go UTP, our idea is to run the UTP and electricity on cable trays in a suspended celing, possibly in seperate trays or trays with dividers. The distance between these is another question, how close can it go to each other over a long distance? 
We use a plastic pipe to drop to the wall outlets, about an inch apart. It runs into the same outlet, about an inch deep, i thought one could put a seperator in there to prevent crossing of wires.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Plastic pipe won't do anything for shielding. I'd seriously consider the shielded CAT6, since the cost of labor to run it far exceeds the cost of the cable.


----------



## mlmarloth (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you very much.


----------

